# University of Virginia Shooting



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 16, 2022)

I’m sure most of you have already heard about this tragedy by now. This is my alma mater and my nephew is currently a student. He had a class with a couple of the deceased victims. Sad that no matter how many times these tragedies happen, people with the power to make a difference pertaining to gun reform will turn a blind eye. Prayers up for everyone involved.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 16, 2022)

Meanwhile he’s a big supporter of the NRA and has no desire to change a thing regarding gun laws.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## SoniT (Nov 16, 2022)

Yes, I've been reading about this story. A young lady who was on the bus gave an interview to The Washington Post. It's so sad and senseless. Prayers and condolences to the families. 

Edit: I just watched the video above and she says that "we have to forgive". Do you really at this point? I mean I know it sounds good to say but it's so soon.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 16, 2022)

SoniT said:


> Yes, I've been reading about this story. A young lady who was on the bus gave an interview to The Washington Post. It's so sad and senseless. Prayers and condolences to the families.
> 
> Edit: I just watched the video above and she says that "we have to forgive". Do you really at this point? I mean I know it sounds good to say but it's so soon.



I don’t know why black people insist on spewing that  so soon. Like it’s not even 24-48 hours and people be on the forgiveness train. I remember that happened immediately after the Charleston church shooting. Like c’mon now. It’s ok and not a sin to feel angry and abhorrent before moving towards the path of forgiveness.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Nov 16, 2022)

He has been planning something for a while.  Two failed attempts to buy a gun (2018 and 2021).  Finally successful in 2022.  Alarming!!









						UVA shooting updates: Suspect ordered held without bond, had previously failed gun background checks
					

Christopher Darnell Jones Jr. faces eight charges, including three for second-degree murder and use of a firearm in commission of a felony. Updates.



					www.usatoday.com
				




From the article:

Suspect twice failed background checks while trying to buy guns​Jones purchased two firearms from a sporting goods store in the Petersburg, Virginia, area earlier this year, but it remains unclear whether either of them was used in the shooting. The store owner said in an email to The Progress-Index, a member of the USA TODAY Network, that Jones tried to purchase weapons on two other occasions, once in 2018 and again last year. He failed both background checks and did not obtain the weapons.

Jones bought the firearms in separate purchases, said Marlon Dance, owner of Dance's Sporting Goods in Colonial Heights. According to Dance's records, Jones purchased a Ruger AR-556 rifle on Feb. 19 and a Glock pistol with an additional magazine on July 8. He passed both background checks.

Dance said Jones failed the background check trying to buy a handgun on Dec. 31, 2018, because he was under 21. Jones failed a check last year because he was facing a felony charge of failing to stop for an accident in which he was involved. Jones ultimately entered a plea of no contest to a charge of not reporting a traffic accident – a misdemeanor, so Jones was eligible to purchase guns in Virginia.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 17, 2022)

UVA survivor went back to bus to help, mom says
					

The mother of Mike Hollins, who survived the UVA shootings, said he ran off the bus when gunfire began but went back to help and was shot in the back.




					www.espn.com


----------



## dancinstallion (Nov 17, 2022)

There are people saying the shooter said something like "yall are always messing with me." Before shooting them. As in the shooter was being bullied by them and retaliated.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 18, 2022)

dancinstallion said:


> There are people saying the shooter said something like "yall are always messing with me." Before shooting them. As in the shooter was being bullied by them and retaliated.


I have been waiting to see if something like this would eventually be reported. It just seemed too targeted… I thought maybe the shooter had been hazed, or kicked off the team because of something related to his victims. Not that anything excuses murder; it just seems that there has to be some kind of motive, as these didn’t appear to be random shootings, like so many school shootings.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Nov 19, 2022)

So surprised there hasn’t been a motive mentioned yet.  Watching College Game Day now and hearing about the three men who lost their lives and I wonder if plain jealousy was the motive.  They were upstanding, accomplished and with multiple talents. They were living the life that the killer wanted.

The killer tried out of the football team a couple of years ago as a walk-on and couldn’t make the cut. 


yamilee21 said:


> I have been waiting to see if something like this would eventually be reported. It just seemed too targeted… I thought maybe the shooter had been hazed, or kicked off the team because of something related to his victims. Not that anything excuses murder; it just seems that there has to be some kind of motive, as these didn’t appear to be random shootings, like so many school shootings.


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 19, 2022)

Definitely bullying and he had some other issues as well:









						'Not the Chris we know.' Friends of man charged with killing 3 UVA football players seek answers
					

Friends who grew up with Chris Jones Jr. were stunned when he was charged with second-degree murder in the deaths of three UVA football players.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Everything Zen (Nov 19, 2022)

Tried to paste the whole story but the page keeps crashing. We really need more mental health services and support for people.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Transformer (Nov 19, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> Tried to paste the whole story but the page keeps crashing. We really need more mental health services and support for people.



I’m glad more info about the shooter is becoming known.  The press has branded him as the dumb thug, troublemaker.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## TrulyBlessed (Nov 25, 2022)




----------

